# Kerry vs Netanyahu



## Gunz (Feb 26, 2015)

Kerry by inference once claimed virtual warrior parity with Netanyahu, now apparently he is much more of an expert on Iran and the ME than the former commando and Israeli PM.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-31636213

I'm guessing also the real reason the Administration and the democrats are pissed by the prospect of Netanyahu's upcoming appearance before Congress is that anything that comes out of his mouth is likely to make them look like fools. Kerry, certainly, doesn't need any help in that regard.


----------



## pardus (Feb 27, 2015)

Kerry is a spineless fucking moron. I wouldn't be surprised in the slightest to learn that Kerry has given Iran the green light to build nuclear weapons. 

Kerry really is a useless cunt. 
As for the "Democrats" that oppose Israel/Netanyahu, they are just showing their hand in that they are anti Jewish, and are cool with seeing Israel and millions of Jews destroyed/murdered.


----------



## Florida173 (Feb 27, 2015)

But who has more Purple Hearts?


----------



## Brill (Feb 28, 2015)

Florida173 said:


> But who has more Purple Hearts?



Kerry threw his away so this round goes to the former IDF SOF Team leader.


----------



## AWP (Feb 28, 2015)

Kerry lecturing Netanyahu is akin to a midget telling Michael Jordan how to dunk.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 1, 2015)

Florida173 said:


> But who has more Purple Hearts?



COL Robert L. Howard
wore 9 refused 9 IIRC


----------

